
Multi-Armed Bandit - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-armed_bandit
======
tosh
> The model has also been used to control dynamic allocation of resources to
> different projects, answering the question of which project to work on,
> given uncertainty about the difficulty and payoff of each possibility.

> Originally considered by Allied scientists in World War II, it proved so
> intractable that, according to Peter Whittle, the problem was proposed to be
> dropped over Germany so that German scientists could also waste their time
> on it.

